# CL3-Speicher



## Framehunter (19. Januar 2004)

Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 3200+ und dazu 1GB DDR 400 Ram von Kingston. Es ist aber leider nur CL3-Ram. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Speicher den CPU in irgendeiner Weiße bremst


----------



## Jedrzej (19. Januar 2004)

der speicher bremmst schon ein wenig aber bei der CPU merkt man da nicht viel von...du kannst ja einfach mal in deinem Bios dei Latenz auf 2.5 oder sogar auf 2 stellen,eine spürbare leistungssteigerung sollte das aber nicht wirklich bringen.


----------



## Georg Melher (19. Januar 2004)

Kannst die Einstellungen ruhig so lassen. Den Unterschied zu "schärferen" Timings merkst Du garantiert nicht. Um Unterschiede zu bemerken, mußt Du schon einen Benchmark laufen lassen...also vernachlässigbar.


----------

